# Sig Ops??



## donkon (7 Aug 2003)

Ok i read the thing about this occupation on the army site but i have a question. In this occupation do i sit in an office all day??. I am looking for the job where you go behind enemy lines to plant cameras, bugs and so on. So is this the job or is this just the radio operator job?? Thx


----------



## D-n-A (7 Aug 2003)

I‘m not a Sig Op or anything, but from what I‘ve read about them.....


Sig Op‘s can work in an office setting or in the field


if your looking for a job where you plant camera an other survilance equipment, I dont think Sig Op is for you....

I‘m not sure who would do that sort of thing

read more about the job description on the DND site..
or wait for a Sig Op to post here


----------



## Fader (9 Aug 2003)

I don‘t know any reg force sig op that posts here, but sig op is the best trade in the reserves.  You don‘t do much of that gunho crap, but you do have the opportunity to go on missions/exercises and get training that most other trades in the military would kill to get on.

Getting on a jump course is a lot easier if your a sig op (even reserve one) than most trades, so is getting on a tour, or going on cool taskings to exotic places.  I was offered a PMO tasking in Bangkok (sp?) a few days ago, but couldn‘t go because I have to go to school.

Better still, the training and the job itself is very, very easy.  It‘s also very interesting, since there‘s more is required of sig ops in the field than any other trade.


----------



## Radop (14 Mar 2005)

I thought I would bring this topic forward again just in case someone read this and actually made a choice off of what was said in the above posts.

First off, the chances of getting on a jump course because you are a sig op are about as good as those for supply techs or other support trades to the jump battalions.  We had only one person go on the course who was not at 3 RCR in 3 years up in Pet.  If you want the jump course, the best way to get on it is to be an infanteer in one of the jump battalions in the regs or reserves.

Very, very easy is demonstrating that this person has never deployed with an out unit.  There are high demands on you and you are the SME.  You have to be all things all the time.  You make a mistake, you make the trade look bad.  Here at CFJSR, setting up a MT det is not an easy thing to do but it is not difficult either.  I do agree we are asked to do every task in the field.

I think that the trade opens a lot of doors to some great training opertunities especially in stratcom and IT positions.  You could find a place for almost anyone within the trade but you have to do your time first.  Some of the young ptes at CFJSR will get an awakening once they get to a bde.  Their specializing in the IT or satcom will mean nothing to those guys and they will find themselves in the CP.  Their are rewards their and if you can cut it there, you can handle most any other aspect of our trade.

Servaillence equipment and cameras are not our field but we may be called upon to transmit data obtained from these devices.  Those would be the recce elements in the infantree, armoured and artillery that would do that stuff.

Talk to a signaller before you make any job choice so see what you will be doing especially at the entry rank.


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 Mar 2005)

If you want to know what we do at the entry level just PM me. I am on my second contract and I have served in garrison at the Brigade level and served in Kabul with Radop.


----------



## SigPigs (6 Apr 2005)

You should just become a Tech and get it over with. We get many many more courses than ops and they are more varied in nature. You can get radio training and also PBX (telephone switch) training, and also go into IT and data comms. There are too many to list actually that's how varied my trade is. I like it a lot and it is challenging. Give it a look. Oh and there are techs that do the bug sniffing and covert surveillance stuff also.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Apr 2005)

SigPigs said:
			
		

> You should just become a Tech and get it over with.



Just for everyone's info, who might be reading this out there, the LCIS Tech trade in the reserve world no longer exists.


----------



## SigPigs (6 Apr 2005)

Did I miss that? If he did mention it I didn't see it. I thought he was talking Reg F. 

Thanks Sig Bloggins


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Apr 2005)

I'm not sure if he was asking about res or reg, but just thought I'd post that bit of info for anyone out there who might be interested in becoming one.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

thanks alot guys.  there was some good info here.  I am still learning a lot about the trade I am going in for.  I am off to bmq in 3 days, and all i keep thinking about is my trade.


----------



## Canadian Sig (7 Apr 2005)

Good luck on your BMQ... Just remember; It's only a game. Play your part and it will go smoothly.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Apr 2005)

Good Luck, and to add to Canadian Sig's post; It is a game, but it's not a Joke...

Take it seriously, but don't take it TOO seriously if you get what I mean. Just tough it out, pay attention, and try to have fun with it


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

Serious but not to heart is what you are saying here.  Thanks guys.  All the best to you.  I look forward to serving with you in the future.


----------

